# Best Lighting for seedlings



## DannSS (Oct 19, 2020)

This is my first grow. I have 3 girl scout cookies auto that are still seedlings in a 4 x 4 x 8 grow tent under two 600 watt led cob. i currently just use 1 x 600 watt at 30 inches and i keep them on a 18/6 cycle. the humidity stays at around 50% and the temp at around 25C (77F) and around 18C (64F) when the light are off. One of them is 3 inches high, one is 2 inches and the last one is about 15 mm above the soil and grows very slowly. I make sure the soil stays moist. Is there something i should change in terms of lighting or anything else that would improve the health of the seedlings and enable the weakest one to grow stronger and faster?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 19, 2020)

DannSS said:


> 600 watt at 30 inches


Welcome! 

If that's true watts from the wall, that might be too much light too early.  Also, seedlings will damp off if you leave them too moist.   Do you have pictures?   How do you water them?


----------



## DannSS (Oct 19, 2020)

128 true watts. i watered the soil with a watering can about 2 days before i put the germinated seeds in. so by the time i planted them, the soil was somewhat moist but definitely not soaked. from then on, i put water in a spray bottle and kept the soil moist around the seedlings. i go light with the water so the soil is not too moist. 

Here are the pictures of the setup:


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 19, 2020)

DannSS said:


> humidity stays at around 50%


That's a bit low for a seedling, can you raise that a bit? 

Seems you are doing basically what I do with seedlings, but I would highly recommend you raise the rh if you can.  I would recommend about 70% for the first 2 weeks, then it can be lowered a bit as they veg.

Also, are you planning on increasing your lights for flower?


----------



## DannSS (Oct 19, 2020)

I am planning on using the other 600 watt for flower. Is 1200 watt enough for 3 autoflower? At what point should i increase the lighting?
Should i do something about the seedling that barely got out of the ground?

Thanks a lot for your advice, i really appreciate it.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi DannSS,
  Are your seedlings growing anymore? I am new to indoor growing myself.  I have my light lower than you do, it is dimmed but the leaves are starting to grow bigger. They sprouted Friday 10/16. I don't have a camera to take pictures. Maybe somebody has advice about that.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

DannSS said:


> am planning on using the other 600 watt for flower.



That's probably still not enough. 


DannSS said:


> Is 1200 watt enough for 3 autoflower



Do you mean 2 of your current lights off a true 256 watts?  How big is your space?   Lighting is really determined by sq ft. not plant count. 




DannSS said:


> Should i do something about the seedling that barely got out of the ground?



Has there been any change? 

Hi @sharonp , how are you?   Do you know how many watts your light draws from the wall?   I use 23 watts cfl lighting sometimes for seedlings and literally keep them 2 inches from the seedlings. 

Are you using a tablet or computer to come here?   Does it have a camera?


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> That's probably still not enough.
> 
> 
> Do you mean 2 of your current lights off a true 256 watts?  How big is your space?   Lighting is really determined by sq ft. not plant count.
> ...


I have a 4x4x8 grow tent. i was debating buying 2 more 600 watt. Do you think 2 more would be enough for flowering and veg?


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

sharonp said:


> Hi DannSS,
> Are your seedlings growing anymore? I am new to indoor growing myself.  I have my light lower than you do, it is dimmed but the leaves are starting to grow bigger. They sprouted Friday 10/16. I don't have a camera to take pictures. Maybe somebody has advice about that.


2 of them are still growing but the one i mentioned on earlier posts seems to be stunted or something


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi @sharonp , how are you?   Do you know how many watts your light draws from the wall?   I use 23 watts cfl lighting sometimes for seedlings and literally keep them 2 inches from the seedlings.

Are you using a tablet or computer to come here?   Does it have a camera?
[/QUOTE]

I am good thanks! I have a desk top and no camera, I have a landline phone. The camera I had died, but I really need to get something else.  I have the Spider Farm 1000, but they just add an extra "0" on there. It draws 100 watts. It is very bright and my seedlings seem to like it. I only have it on 70 and it is about 16 inches from the leaves. I started them on 65 watt led full spectrum bulbs while I was waiting for the other light. The bulbs were closer. I am trying to gradually brighten the light.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

DannSS said:


> 2 of them are still growing but the one i mentioned on earlier posts seems to be stunted or something



How did you start them? Were they jiffy pots or did you do another way?


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

started them in water then in a moist paper towel until the taproot was 1cm long and then i planted them in the final pot.


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

sharonp said:


> How did you start them? Were they jiffy pots or did you do another way?


started them in water then in a moist paper towel until the taproot was 1cm long and then i planted them in the final pot.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

DannSS said:


> started them in water then in a moist paper towel until the taproot was 1cm long and then i planted them in the final pot.



I used the Jiffy Greenhouse seed starter, that might make a difference as far as size goes since they are already in the peat.


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

I bought a propagation chamber today and i'm about to buy a heating pad on amazon as well as Rapid Rooter. So, next time i will properly start the seed and wait until the seedlings are strong enough before putting them in the final pot. I just need to figure out the lighting situation. I have 2 x 600 watt but it seems it won't be enough for flowering and veg.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

You have a nice set up. Mine are in a bathroom right now. Do you have extra money for all that? The jiffy greenhouse is inexspensive. Then I planted in the final pot since I am growing autflowering.  I found an online review for my light that was very helpful. The manufacturer's website had additional information.  So, try contacting them or contacting the seed company.


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

The propagation chamber was $20 and the rapid rooter is $35 for 50 plugs. These plug will last me a long time if i properly store them because i only grow 3 plants at a time. The heating mat is $45 with a thermostat. It's worth to put in a little extra money if it means a bigger harvest and most of what you need you will only buy it once. I know that the current harvest will be mediocre but, the next one will be a different story.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 21, 2020)

That will last a long time and I wouldn't mind using the heating pads this time of the year myself. There is so much to buy getting started. I didn't get enough soil and had to try to find some good organic locally. I am only growing three plants too. If they all bud that is still quite a bit. Well, I hope you figure your lights out. They seem to come out with new kinds that some people have not used before. I know in the flowering stage I can safely grow three and that is with adding some LED light bulbs.


----------



## DannSS (Oct 21, 2020)

sharonp said:


> That will last a long time and I wouldn't mind using the heating pads this time of the year myself. There is so much to buy getting started. I didn't get enough soil and had to try to find some good organic locally. I am only growing three plants too. If they all bud that is still quite a bit. Well, I hope you figure your lights out. They seem to come out with new kinds that some people have not used before. I know in the flowering stage I can safely grow three and that is with adding some LED light bulbs.


Yeah it can get overwhelming when you realize how much stuff you actually need to get proper results.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 21, 2020)

I know I messaged you this info, but I'd like to post it for anyone else interested. 

So this is how I learned to determine the watts needed. You multiply your sq footage by 35 for really good LED lights and 50 for HID lighting, so that's either 560 (16 x 35) or 800 (16 x 50). Those lights are 128 each so 2 is only 256. In my opinion that's not near enough, even if you buy 2 more you are probably a bit short still.

Let me know what you think about my message, I'd gladly help any way I can.


----------



## Veedom (Oct 22, 2020)

DannSS said:


> I bought a propagation chamber today and i'm about to buy a heating pad on amazon as well as Rapid Rooter. So, next time i will properly start the seed and wait until the seedlings are strong enough before putting them in the final pot. I just need to figure out the lighting situation. I have 2 x 600 watt but it seems it won't be enough for flowering and veg.


From what Iv'e read the wise men say.
600W per 1m2


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2020)

DannSS said:


> I bought a propagation chamber today and i'm about to buy a heating pad on amazon as well as Rapid Rooter. So, next time i will properly start the seed and wait until the seedlings are strong enough before putting them in the final pot. I just need to figure out the lighting situation. I have 2 x 600 watt but it seems it won't be enough for flowering and veg.


One of these correct


----------



## BubbaBudTender (Nov 17, 2020)

Seedling and clones need a humidity 60-80% . Vapor pressure deficit is something to a do a little research on . Also LED lighting room temps should be a little higher , 82-85 degrees


----------

